# I had to force a driver to accept a tip



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took an Uber today for barely over the min fare. I had $3 cash to tip the driver for coming to get me from 12 minutes away. As I handed him the cash, he said "keep it". I said I didn't want to. I tried again and he said "the tip's included"
He had only been driving for 2 weeks. I had him go to his payment statement for this ride and show me how little he made. Then asked him to show me where the "tip" is if it was supposedly included.
He still wouldn't take my tip, saying that he would get in trouble, and he also said that he spent less than 50 cents in gas.
finally, I said that if he does not take my tip, I will give him 1 star. Then he accepted it.
Drivers like him ruin it for the rest of us. And Uber does it too. He doesn't understand the true cost of driving. The tip is most certainly NOT included.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Can't really blame the driver. This is Uber's culture - no tipping.

*DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Just drop the tip on the front passenger seat, say thanks and leave.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

What a ****ing idiot.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Would have tipped him a 1 star for being an idiot.
Less idiots = More profits


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Just drop the tip on the front passenger seat, say thanks and leave.


That's how I tip. I don't hand it to them. I set it on the center console or something and say "here you go, thanks!" Then get out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Can't really blame the driver. This is Uber's culture - no tipping.
> 
> *DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.


This is the same culture that exists in every full service restaurant. Tipping is not required. You can leave $0.00 for the waiter/waitress and no one will stop you at the door. You're free to go.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is the same culture that exists in every full service restaurant. Tipping is not required. You can leave $0.00 for the waiter/waitress and no one will stop you at the door. You're free to go.


Completely disagree. Tipping is absolutely part of the dining out or bar culture. Go out to dinner and don't leave a tip. Watch the waiters and waitresses expression when she looks at your bill after signing it with no tip. You won't get stopped at the door or arrested for not leaving a tip, but it's completely expected that you leave one.

With Uber, it's the norm to not tip. And Uber wants it that way. Restaurants and bars expect you to leave a tip for your server and the very high majority of their patrons do.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Completely disagree. Tipping is absolutely part of the dining out or bar culture. Go out to dinner and don't leave a tip. Watch the waiters and waitresses expression when she looks at your bill after signing it with no tip. You won't get stopped at the door or arrested for not leaving a tip, but it's completely expected that you leave one.
> 
> With Uber, it's the norm to not tip. And Uber wants it that way. Restaurants and bars expect you to leave a tip for your server and the very high majority of their patrons do.


Whoosh...


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't blame the drivers who do this. The beef is not with them. Coldrider and berserk42 are right. Leave the tip near the driver to make it easier for everyone. Asides from the faulty indoctrination, many rideshare drivers are new and have never collected cash from strangers. It has been a paycheck situation for them all their lives. Accepting cash takes some getting used to and can be downright uncomfortable for many.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Completely disagree. Tipping is absolutely part of the dining out or bar culture. Go out to dinner and don't leave a tip. Watch the waiters and waitresses expression when she looks at your bill after signing it with no tip. You won't get stopped at the door or arrested for not leaving a tip, but it's completely expected that you leave one.
> 
> With Uber, it's the norm to not tip. And Uber wants it that way. Restaurants and bars expect you to leave a tip for your server and the very high majority of their patrons do.


You are speaking of the culture of how our society treats service industry workers. It's not an expectation established by the businesses. In fact, if you got bad service, the businesses expect for you to NOT tip, as it motivates that worker to quit, saving them from having to fire them.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You are speaking of the culture of how our society treats service industry workers. It's not an expectation established by the businesses. In fact, if you got bad service, the businesses expect for you to NOT tip, as it motivates that worker to quit, saving them from having to fire them.


Again... disagree.

A lot of these restaurants pay their waiters like $4/hour (or way below minimum wage) because they expect them to make the majority of their money from tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Again... disagree.
> 
> A lot of these restaurants pay their waiters like $4/hour (or way below minimum wage) because they expect them to make the majority of their money from tips.


Sounds a lot like what Uber pays.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Sounds a lot like what Uber pays.


Sure seems that way minus the tips.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is the same culture that exists in every full service restaurant. Tipping is not required. You can leave $0.00 for the waiter/waitress and no one will stop you at the door. You're free to go.


A Dennys manager chased us into the parking lot over no tip, until I gave him our receipt that showed we added 23%. He got the wrong customer obviously, but we were pretty surprised.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Again... disagree.
> 
> A lot of these restaurants pay their waiters like $4/hour (or way below minimum wage) because they expect them to make the majority of their money from tips.


Believe it or not if the waitresses don't claim enough tips we have to add enough tips to payroll to make it $7.25 an hour.


----------



## Dirtygump (Nov 9, 2015)

For some reason I remember when I watched the "training" or whatever video it said that if driver insisted I was supposed to take a tip (after declining once) and that not taking it could upset the almighty Pax and that would be bad... But who knows if I remember correctly.
I never want to even consider upsetting a PAX over this so I will except the first time to ensure they are happy


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is the same culture that exists in every full service restaurant. Tipping is not required. You can leave $0.00 for the waiter/waitress and no one will stop you at the door. You're free to go.


POST # 7/UberHammer: First, an Apology
to Threadstarter
nickd8775 for "Thread-errupting".
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤
Just a Courtesy call to Congratulate
You on "Showing"...3rd...[up from 6th]
in the ALL-NEW Approval
Ratings List @188.501%:

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I just grab the tip and say thanks. Sometimes I get the impression that the pax is surprised I didn't try to reject it . lol.nope


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Turbo said:


> A Dennys manager chased us into the parking lot over no tip, until I gave him our receipt that showed we added 23%. He got the wrong customer obviously, but we were pretty surprised.


I wonder what this manager would have done if you were the one that didn't tip? Like what did he expect would happen? Would he have somehow try to force or coerce you into leaving a tip? Lmao wtf.

Manager: "Why no tip?"
Customer: "Not necessary bruh, waiter sucked."
M: "You have to tip"
C: "Include it in the prices then"
M: "How dare you?!"
C: "Stay mad"


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I've worked in restaraunts and there have been times when a waitress was given like $1.87 (the change) on like a $40 tab and the waitress snapped, went out to the parking lot and handes the people like $2 and said "apparently you need this more than me, you keep it"


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I've worked in restaraunts and there have been times when a waitress was given like $1.87 (the change) on like a $40 tab and the waitress snapped, went out to the parking lot and handes the people like $2 and said "apparently you need this more than me, you keep it"


Yeah, that was funny when I saw it on that one movie as well

.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The movie "waiting"? Yea, but my story really happend although nearly everything in waiting is legit except for the penis showing game.


----------



## Giantfan (Jun 25, 2015)

I have over 80 rides and I would say that 35-40% of the drivers try to decline tips..... I just put it on the console and open the door.
Guess that's why I have a 4.9 rider rating.... that and I'm always outside waiting and don't slam the door.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Giantfan said:


> I have over 80 rides and I would say that 35-40% of the drivers try to decline tips..... I just put it on the console and open the door.
> Guess that's why I have a 4.9 rider rating.... that and I'm always outside waiting and don't slam the door.


POST # 24/Giantfan: Thank You for
finally Posting...
just in Time for Christmas! Thanks, too,
for being a Tipper with Positive Words,
"toes on the curb" and No Door-Slamming
...which ranks NEXT to getting stiffed on
Drivers Grievances.

Next time You get the "Mandatory Refusal"
just say "Everyone KNOWS that Travis
steals from Drivers! Just smile and say
'Thank You', buddy."

Mentoring Bison: A Happy PAX....AMEN!


----------

